# NuVet supplement!



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I know what you mean as I have this issue with Swizzle also. It has improved since we switched to raw but I don't want any stains. I have tried everything you have mentioned too with no luck. I am going to try fresh parsley next. I will be interested to hear if you have any luck with the wafer vitamin.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sophy's improved enormously when she finished teething, and the raw/home cooked diet seems to have fixed the slight remaining problem. She does get slightly weepy in bright sunlight, or when she is very stressed about something, but not enough to cause lasting tear stains.

Bichon Hotel came up with an alternative product when Angel Eyes was made prescription only in the UK a few years ago, Angels Delight. I see from their website that they are now recommending NaturVet Tear Stain Supplement. They have a tear stain removing paste as well. I've not used either, but they may be worth considering as your next trial!


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

CT Girl, I have yet to try parsley. Please let me know how that works out, and I will definitely keep everyone updated "when" I find something that finally works.

fjm, I'll check out that supplement you mentioned. Thank you!


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

How silly of me! I just went to Amazon to check out the NaturVet and I see that I've already tried that. LOL See? I've tried so many things and products that I can't even remember what I have and have not used.

Unfortunately, it did not work very well for Gigi. Angel Eyes worked slightly better for her, but it, too, still did not take the stains away completely.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Lol - have you tried the good old stand by home made borax and witch hazel solution? It did help when Sophy's eyes were bad, and has the added advantage of being very inexpensive!


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Do I just mix equal parts and leave it on the tear stains for a length of time? There are so many of those types of remedies. Today I tried lemon juice mixed with baking soda and left it on for 10 mintutes before washing it off. Of course, Gigi kept trying to lick it off. Didn't see to help much, but I'll try the borax and witch hazel next. But it would be futile if it was one of those remedies where it would have to be left on for hours or overnight, because Gigi loves rubbing her head and face into our couch. I could just see the mess that would leave.


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

It's a great whole source human grade vitamin but can't answer to efficacy w/ staining.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I used to mix a good pinch of borax with a couple of tablespoonfuls of witch hazel and the same of boiled water, and bathe the area twice a day, drying well afterwards. The recommended proportion is one teaspoonful borax to a pint of liquid.


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Silly question time...are you speaking of the borax used for laundry? This is the only borax I know of. I read the back of the box and it said to be careful not to get it near your eyes, so I am hesitant to use this on Gigi's tear stains.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

That's the one. It has been used well diluted as an eye wash for generations. but keep the powder away from eyes. I put all the ingredients in a small jar, shook them well to dissolve, then let it stand so if there were any undissolved bits they settled. I then bathed the area below the eye - I don't think I ever got any in the eye, but I was reassured by it's history of use in humans. It used to be in Optrex, until they changed the recipe to remove it.


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks, fjm. I went out and bought the witch hazel (already had the borax). I still would like to wait another couple weeks to see if this supplement will start to work. Otherwise, I won't know if it's the supplement or the borax solution that is (hopefully) removing the staining. I will keep updating.


----------

